# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تنهایی سال کنکور

## amiiiir

سلام
من امسال پشت کنکوری شدم و متاسفانه همه ی دوستام رفتن دانشگاه و فقط من دارم دوباره میخونم.
این باعث شده همش احساس تنهایی داشته باشم.
راهکاری دارید؟

----------


## tamanaviki

خب چ ربطی داره ینی چون اونا نیستن نمیتونی درس بخونی باید برعکس باشه خب باید بیشتر تلاش کنی ک بهشون برسی جا اینحرفا بشین قشنگ درستو بخون عزیزم

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام
> من امسال پشت کنکوری شدم و متاسفانه همه ی دوستام رفتن دانشگاه و فقط من دارم دوباره میخونم.
> این باعث شده همش احساس تنهایی داشته باشم.
> راهکاری دارید؟


بعضی وقتا برو کتابخونه که برات تنوع بشه
بعد از ظهر آزمونا هم باهاشون برو بیرون
بیشتر از این جایز نیست
تنهایی به نفعته

----------


## Cristiano

تنهایی خیلی با ارزشه چون خالی از آدمای بی ارزشه
دوست دارم که خودم پشت خودم باشم و بس
به تن هیچ عقابی پر و بالی ندهم

----------


## anis79

بستگی ب خودت داره
بعضیا میگن تنهایی خوبه بعضیا میگن نه
هر وقت کارات بیشتر میشه یا بیشتر میخونی ب همون نسبت ب تفریح نیاز داری پس بهتره چند تا دوست داشته باشی چه هم جنس چه جنس مخالف
ب نظر من تنها نمون حتما هر هفته ی تایمی روبرای استراحت در نظر بگیر

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام
> من امسال پشت کنکوری شدم و متاسفانه همه ی دوستام رفتن دانشگاه و فقط من دارم دوباره میخونم.
> این باعث شده همش احساس تنهایی داشته باشم.
> راهکاری دارید؟



این سوسول بازیا چیه دیه  :Yahoo (21):  

تازه باید خوشحال باشی دور و برت خلوت شده و راحت میتونی درس بخونی

----------


## _Senoritta_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط amiiiir


سلام
من امسال پشت کنکوری شدم و متاسفانه همه ی دوستام رفتن دانشگاه و فقط من دارم دوباره میخونم.
این باعث شده همش احساس تنهایی داشته باشم.
راهکاری دارید؟


سعی کنید به تنهایی عادت کنید
چون بعدا هم توی زندگیتون به مراحلی میرسید که بازم تنهایید و  به هیج وجه نمیشه این تنهایی ها رو پر کرد_

----------


## Phenotype_2

تنهایی ک ی حس درونیه ن ی واقعیت بیرونی. ن رفتن بدست اوردنه و ن نرفتن از دست دادن. من روابط اشتماعیم 0ه(خود صفر؛ سوزن ته گرد خونه رو هم انلاین میخرم) ولی حس تنهایی ندارم. چیزی ک تو اسمشو گزاشتی تنهایی من واسش بی تابم.

لزت ببر از زندگیت پسر... این حرفا کدومه؟

----------


## ‫nazanin2817

سلام بستگی به روحیت بستگی داره
ولی توی کتاب خونه ها میتونی هم دوره های خودتو پیدا کنی
مشخصه روابط عمومی بالا هم داری
راحت میتونی باز دوست و رفیق پیدا کنی
ولی بهت از یه جهت حق میدم
اینکه همه رفیق هات قبول بشن و برن و تو بمونی یه جنگ روانی بد هست
ولی خودت مقایسه کن ببین اگه بخوای امسال رو صرف فکر کردن به این چیزا تلف کنی وضعیتت بهتر میشه یا بدتر
اما به نظرم بعضی وقت ها (خیلی کم) برای تلنگر به خودت استفاده کن از این نکته که همه رفتن و من موندم .

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام
> من امسال پشت کنکوری شدم و متاسفانه همه ی دوستام رفتن دانشگاه و فقط من دارم دوباره میخونم.
> این باعث شده همش احساس تنهایی داشته باشم.
> راهکاری دارید؟


راستش ما ادما همیشه تنهاییم فقط تو شلوغی های دور و برمون یادمون میره این موضوع رو
حتی سایه خودت تو تاریکی تو رو ترک میکنه

به هر حال باید با واقعیت کنار بیای و تمرکزت رو درست باشه

----------

